# Help support a fellow GTR owner in the London Triathlon



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

A lot of you may Have seen or heard that Vernon Kay drives an R35 GTR (he was doing the shopping in it in the daily mail a few weeks back)

What a lot of you won't know is that he is an active poster on this forum! 

as such, it might be nice for the GTR register to support him this weekend as he takes place in the London Triathlon in order to raise money for great Ormond street Hospital Childrens charity. He's up against some other 'Celebs' and another 35 owner, Jenson Button


You can support Vernon by clicking this link Great Ormond Street Hospital Children's Charity | GOSH and following the links to donate

Obviously Vern wants to remain incognito on the forum but If you guys support him, I'll see if I can squeeze him for some gossip and inside scoop

Thanks people

mook


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Well worth cause and a great guy to sponsor.

I had the pleasure of meeting Vernon a couple of months ago when he dropped his GTR off for some magic.

Robbie


----------



## T80 GTR (Jan 10, 2010)

£100 donated :thumbsup:


----------



## Wildrover (Dec 16, 2008)

Well Done Mook - great cause.

T80 GTR - fantastic.

Can't do £100 - but will certainly donate £20.


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

Excellent guys, thank you so much. It's a great cause, keep em coming!!

:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

Good luck today Vernon. Keep the donations coming for a good cause guys!!!

Mook


----------



## Hope4Sun (Jul 28, 2003)

Done, good luck mr K


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

aha, so that's why the Embankment was shut. Well done Vernon, will support you with a donation.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Well, he didn't drown!










Vernon Kay goes up against Jenson Button in London Triathlon | Mail Online

Well done Vernon!!

Mook


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

trimming the under arm hair... forward thinker !


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Congrats mate.

Robbie


----------

